# What does everybody think of Sorrels bloodline?



## gh32

Just curious what the general opinion of Sorrell bloodlines are?I found his website and they look nice but other than that I don't know alot about them.Any thoughts on them??


----------



## texpitbull2

I'm not real sure abou the line it self ,,, but the guy here that does the PP training has them mixed in his bandogs and they are bad to the bone . I have heard good things about them tho ( the Sorrell bloodlines that is )


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

i've heard of many great dogs. here's bert sorrells site if you haven't found it yet.
http://www.sorrellspitbulls.com/


----------



## Old_Blood

I have never personally used it but the sorrells line does impress me. I've heard many good things, including about using them in bandogs as texpitbull mentioned.

You can check out for some more sorrells dogs
www.ampitbull.com/


----------



## Marty

Here's my pure sorrells dog


----------



## OldFortKennels

From what I have seen I have always liked them. Hes been at it long enough!!


----------



## gh32

That's a nice looking dog.I was just wondering what eveyone thought of the bloodline,it don't seem like I hear as much about sorrels as some others.But from the ones I've seen on the computer they look like good dogs.


----------



## diva

I love Sorrells dogs. They are very loving and active. This is my sorrells dog pictured at 8 months old. His sire is a littermate to Marty's dog.


----------



## BedlamBully

I like the look of his dogs but they seem to lean towards the bigger end of the APBT, from the few I have seen. Those two dogs look fantastic though!


----------



## dan'sgrizz

I love that last pic of you marty Silly old man, Silly Dog, Marty name tag. Its so perfect!


----------



## Sadie

I love the older sorrells stuff.. The stuff Bert sorrells bred himself...  But the line itself is a good bloodline...


----------



## MADBood

Those Europeans evidently love the Sorrell stuff... I'm with Sadie on this one...the older stuff he bred was game as any but the direction has changed and the line went more "showy" so to speak.

I didn't know you had Sorrell dogs too, Marty. Nice looking dog you got there, man!


----------



## Marty

BedlamBully said:


> I like the look of his dogs but they seem to lean towards the bigger end of the APBT, from the few I have seen. Those two dogs look fantastic though!


Wild Bill is the smallest dog on my yard except for maybe Choxie, I would guess them both to be in the lower 30's


----------



## Little Gurl's Daddy

Marty that is a beautiful dog you have there, any direction on where to get a sorrells. I live in Atlanta and Chicago. Thanks


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Where does this bloodline originate? Just curious.


----------



## diva

Little Gurl's Daddy said:


> Marty that is a beautiful dog you have there, any direction on where to get a sorrells. I live in Atlanta and Chicago. Thanks


My advise is to be VERY careful who you get a sorrells dog from.

The sorrells dog that I purchased is cryptorchid.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

We pulled against a couple Tatonka dogs in LA last year. Seemed to have pretty good drive and great confirmation.


----------



## chic4pits

i had a sorrell/b'deaux/gator mix and that was one of the smartest dogs i'd ever owned, great with family, friends and oh! he smiled!!!


----------



## fpaiste

your dog looks great... athletic lanky trim nice head!


----------



## FrostFell

I have been impressed with BERTS dogs (nowdays), every time I look at his site they look like big bandogge mixes. 

I AM very impressed with Joanies (Tatonka) dogs. I have met several in the flesh and absolutely love them-- true bulldawgs!


----------



## Rudy4747

I have em I have A girl who is half sorells and the top side is a mix of Jockoredboy Bordeaux.
I was unaware that Bert had a sight???????????


----------



## Sadie

Bert had a site along time ago LOL it's been down for a few years now. Only his ex wife has a site up Tatanka Kennels.


----------



## Rudy4747

Sadie said:


> Bert had a site along time ago LOL it's been down for a few years now. Only his ex wife has a site up Totanka Kennels.


Ha that is what i thought. I have seen some dog from his stuff nice. Jonie his ex is a sweet lady. I talked with her. But I went a different route.


----------



## Sadie

Yeah a lot of good site's dropped off the net around the time his did. I think after the BS raids that were happening it was for the better.


----------



## Rudy4747

Yeah a lot of that stuff affected people that live in my area. Stinks (about the site) but it was for the best, good dogs were being lost. For no reason. Oh well I will always be a fan of this line.


----------



## dixieland

I've been admiring this line for about a year now.Some good looking dogs.If she didn't charge quite so much I would have already contacted Tatonka Kennels about a pup.


----------



## annapaz86

I've got a little of the blood that burt bred. Great stuff. And if I'm not mistaken, wasn't it one of Burt's dogs that the conformation standard was patterned after?


----------



## Firehazard

Sadie said:


> I love the older sorrells stuff.. The stuff Bert sorrells bred himself...  But the line itself is a good bloodline...


:goodpost::woof: yup.. yup..


----------



## reysrt4

i remember a few years back, there was a mag that had his kennel in it. do these mags still exist?


----------



## NorCalTim

The ADBA Gazette is still around.
My foundation dogs were over half Sorrells. It helped to make them super stable. Many APBTs' are great. Berts just seemed to be the total family dog package.

American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## Chimera Kennels

I love a nice Sorrells dog...but I personally prefer the stuff off Bert's yard over the Totonka stuff.

Sorrells' Bandit...









Sorrells' Raisin...









Here is a photo of Sorrells' Blue Monday...Although a little aged here...









Sorrells' Uncle Bud...









Sorrell's Bull...









Sorrells' Goober, Sorrells' Joe Testiment, and also Sorrells' STP were brindle dogs...
Joe Testament...









STP...









Bert Sorrells with his dog Goober...









Here is another favorite Sorrells' dog of mine...Sorrells' Pokey. 









All of these dogs were legendary.

I spent a little time with Mr. Bert Sorrells, fed his dogs, and here is a picture of me with his son, Bret.









And my Sorrells' Captain Skip...


----------



## IRONHIDE

What the hell is that a mastiff ???


----------



## TypeR?

are you talking about in this pic?


----------



## MoPulldogs

I have trained several of Joanies personal dogs and I must say I have LOVED everyone of them. Very smart, athletic and lots of drive!! Great dogs and great people, I have known Joanie for a long time. She is the only person I have ever let pick a pup for me ;-)


----------



## zohawn

should posted that breeding pic on game-dog chimera


----------



## mongoose

Sorrels are good bloodlines. They been around for years. I had a sorrels. You can look at my profile pic. His name was mongoose.


----------



## Chris' ToroFossa

Well, serious performance dog APBT fanciers will swear that Sorrell dogs are amongst the best and purest "dead game" pits you can find today. People like Diane Jessup, Renee Greenwood, Richard Stratton and Gary Hammonds all promote the Sorrell working lines. Probably not the best dogs for the conformation show ring tho. Personally, I don't like the look of MOST of them (particularly the Totonka strain). A little too leggy (rangy) for my taste and a bit mutty looking in my opinion. There are some nice looking ones out there tho, but I believe those ones have some Eli outcrossings in them. But if a good working APBT with solid temperament is what your looking for then you can't go wrong.


----------



## Solomonz

diva said:


> I love Sorrells dogs. They are very loving and active. This is my sorrells dog pictured at 8 months old. His sire is a littermate to Marty's dog.


That's not a sorrell dog. That's a tatonka dog. That's not a apbt , that's a tricolor dog. Sorrell ex wife paper hanging the pedigree. Get your money back.



diva said:


> I love Sorrells dogs. They are very loving and active. This is my sorrells dog pictured at 8 months old. His sire is a littermate to Marty's dog.





diva said:


> I love Sorrells dogs. They are very loving and active. This is my sorrells dog pictured at 8 months old. His sire is a littermate to Marty's dog.


That's not a sorrell dog. That's a tatonka dog. Not even a real apbt. That's a tricolor. Sorrells ex wife paper hanging the pedigree. Get your money back. Black and tan apbt have no white and its very rare. Get your money back. You got a pit mutt. Probably mixed with a beagle


----------



## jttar

Welcome to the forum Solomonz. Any particular reason you would join a forum and your first post is to tell someone to get their money back on a dog they were posting about 12 years ago? 
How about an introduction post and we start over.


----------



## EckoMac

Tatonka is a kennel that breeds Sorrell line dogs. Black and tan is not a fault in the APBT regardless of registry.


----------

